# Help sexing(Azureus&Leuc)



## DanRyan (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,im new here,and i come from Taiwan. 
My English not very well. sorry.
It's my pleasure to meet all of you here ! 　
　
I have 5 frog. 2 azureus,3 leuc,but i dont know how to sexing them.
Can anyone help me? thanks a lot!!

1. the store told me its a male,but i think its like a female sometime.

























2.i guess female.

























－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
Leuc are couple?
3.
























he really like my hand.ha..

4.

























can anyone help me sexing?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome!

My guesses:

First Azureus female
Second Azureus male
First Leuc female
Second Leuc male


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome Dan,

Azureus female
Azureus female
Leuc female
leuc male

just my guess


----------



## Pauliewog (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi, and welcome to the forum. First off, how old are your frogs? Both Azureus look female at this point to me... And the first leuc looks female, and the second leuc looks male. Knowing the age helps alot. At least with me!  
take care,

-DREW


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi,

Both azureus look female in terms of toe pads, posture and spotting...


----------



## DanRyan (Feb 21, 2012)

appreciate for response.

first azureus is about 14 month age.
second azureus is about 28 month age(or more).
Leucs are about 8 month age.

but my roommate and i just heard some calling before.
(the call sounds like cricket,and i swear i didt feed any.)
the sounds like from the leucs,but i not sure which one.

or if i take more picture with accurate shot angles?
(ex. toe pads,back)


----------

